# Pet shop hate with a pinch of hypocracy.



## N00b (Sep 28, 2011)

So I see people hating on pet shops all the time, be it chain stores or independent ones for many a good reason don't get me wrong. I've seen over the last few days a private breeder being ridiculed all over the shop for how he does business and their key argument was 'You give all breeders a bad name' and that they hated that they were being judged because of people like him who dont take the necessary care and precautions, and I agree with the argument all but the 'you give breeders a bad name'. 
Now for my main point; People are always laying in to pet shops because they've seen one or two bad ones (again want to point out I know there are alot of bad ones out there...) but by generalizing pet shops as ALL being bad, as happens all the time, people are doing the same thing that they argue about other people doing to private breeders all the time due to people like the before mentioned private breeder? 
Winds me up.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think the arguments will ever stop to be honest. There are a lot of good and bad out there, as with everything... everyone wants someone to moan at though, and there is a need for some sort of supervision in stores. I for example got asked politely to leave pets at home for telling the "reptile expert" that no.... baby food was NOT an appropriate diet for crested gecko's... neither was jam. They don't even sell crested gecko diet the one i was in.... madness.

But then I have been in another pets at home where I couldn't have found fault if I tried with the rep guys speech, he even told me quite frank that I should go to my local rep store any buy repashy before getting a gecko.

I am hopefully going into partnership with a friend and opening a small store at the moment in Glasgow if anyone is interested. Both normal and exotics, run by two different people who specialize in each.
I will be running the exotics department personally, and welcome! everyone and anyone to come in and feel free to shout the house down if you find one thing out of place. (This does not include those who believe baby food is the correct diet for crested gecko's... as you will see nothing but dusted bugs and repashy my incorrigible friends...)
I offer a one chance deal on our opening day (unknown as yet) for people to write "idiot" on my forehead in sharpie if I've done something wrong! (lol... maybe encourage a few more customers on our first day...... hehe) :lol2:

Cos i know I'll have forgotten something!!


----------



## N00b (Sep 28, 2011)

polaris2582 said:


> I don't think the arguments will ever stop to be honest. There are a lot of good and bad out there, as with everything... everyone wants someone to moan at though, and there is a need for some sort of supervision in stores. I for example got asked politely to leave pets at home for telling the "reptile expert" that no.... baby food was NOT an appropriate diet for crested gecko's... neither was jam. They don't even sell crested gecko diet the one i was in.... madness.
> 
> But then I have been in another pets at home where I couldn't have found fault if I tried with the rep guys speech, he even told me quite frank that I should go to my local rep store any buy repashy before getting a gecko.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats my point mate, cheers for your input, haha If I wasnt such a treck from Glasgow I'd of been up for an open day aswell! good on ya for going into it mate genuinely wish you luck.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

N00b said:


> Yeah thats my point mate, cheers for your input, haha If I wasnt such a treck from Glasgow I'd of been up for an open day aswell! good on ya for going into it mate genuinely wish you luck.


Lol, thanks... I'm terrified!!! haha. If you're ever this way!!
I want to be able to say "No! In fact. WE are a very good pet shop!! They DO exist!"
Cos everyone seems to have signed off on them for one reason or another.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently started working part time in my local PaH and now help run the reptile dept. with a friend of mine as we're admittingly the only two in store with a genuine reptile passion. Reptile keeping is so vast and complex, with a multitude of contradictionary opinions, that a lot of people feel somewhat swamped having to issue advice. A lot of reptile keepers would have themselves down as hobbyists as opposed to "pet owners" and I can kind of understand that, as the majority of reptile keeping is looking after their environmental needs. The point I suppose I'm trying to make is, I feel very confident selling the few species of retiles we have in store, but there will always be somebody who doesn't agree with the advice given for whatever reason. You only have to look on this forum to notice the differing opinions on everything from substrate, diet to co-habitating. A lot of it boils down to experience which a lot of pet shop workers don't have due to only being there to sell, therefore being taught the bare basics. I see no problem with pet shops as long as their animals are kept well and are in good health. I've had bad experiences with small family run pet shops, larger organisations and without a doubt so-called home breeders too. You can't tar all pet shops with the same brush as I know without a flicker of a doubt that I do my very best to ensure our reptiles are given the highest standard of care possible and would happily refuse sale to somebody who I felt wasn't going to take their responsibility seriously.
(and breathe!)
:whistling2::blush:


----------



## N00b (Sep 28, 2011)

polaris2582 said:


> Lol, thanks... I'm terrified!!! haha. If you're ever this way!!
> I want to be able to say "No! In fact. WE are a very good pet shop!! They DO exist!"
> Cos everyone seems to have signed off on them for one reason or another.


Its stupid mate, but I think if you can find one you trust then your set but although I agree there are crap ones, you can't just writem all off. Like you say there are even good pets at home branches. I've applied for a job at one and will be the equivalent of the guy who told you to go elsewhere for repashy lol.


----------



## N00b (Sep 28, 2011)

ChazzieJo said:


> I recently started working part time in my local PaH and now help run the reptile dept. with a friend of mine as we're admittingly the only two in store with a genuine reptile passion. Reptile keeping is so vast and complex, with a multitude of contradictionary opinions, that a lot of people feel somewhat swamped having to issue advice. A lot of reptile keepers would have themselves down as hobbyists as opposed to "pet owners" and I can kind of understand that, as the majority of reptile keeping is looking after their environmental needs. The point I suppose I'm trying to make is, I feel very confident selling the few species of retiles we have in store, but there will always be somebody who doesn't agree with the advice given for whatever reason. You only have to look on this forum to notice the differing opinions on everything from substrate, diet to co-habitating. A lot of it boils down to experience which a lot of pet shop workers don't have due to only being there to sell, therefore being taught the bare basics. I see no problem with pet shops as long as their animals are kept well and are in good health. I've had bad experiences with small family run pet shops, larger organisations and without a doubt so-called home breeders too. You can't tar all pet shops with the same brush as I know without a flicker of a doubt that I do my very best to ensure our reptiles are given the highest standard of care possible and would happily refuse sale to somebody who I felt wasn't going to take their responsibility seriously.
> (and breathe!)
> :whistling2::blush:


You made the same point but made it in a way that made alot more sense and had alot more substance XD so thankyou! these things are the same as anything else, completely subjective lol. Cheers again for some mighty fine input, im surprised I havent been verbally choke slammed by one of the many 'pets at home are the devil' folk out there.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I see some rather debateable stuff in pet shops, just last week I questioned the reptile section in my local about their hatchling corns, and whether they were established feeders, seriously i've never seen a baby corn so small, must have been just 4-5g, and I told the guy so too. 

However, I do feel that most of the problems arise from people expecting pet shops to keep all of their 'stock', in a manner as we would (hopefully) do at home; house animals singly, nice big 4ft enclosures, shed skin or dead insects removed within 5 minutes etc etc etc. In reality, shops just cannot do this, as long as they do their best in terms of welfare, we should remember that animals are not in a pet shop a long time in the grand scheme of things, and most decent shops 'rotate' the animals between the 'display' vivs in the store and alternatives elsewhere, be it in the cellar, a room at the back, or something, to give them some quiet. 

Shops cannot be expected to treat all animals like long-term pets... and no, I do not work for one : victory:


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

In my experience, there are three types of pet shop;

1. The ones that stock every kind of animal in the hope of gaining maximum profit with very little knowledge of the husbandry requirements of the animals they stock. The animals are quite often seen for sale in unsuitable enclosures. These shops are few and far between these days but are normally run by people who think it was a good idea at the time and have no interest other than the financial turnover of their business.

2. The ones who stock a wide variety of animals but individual staff have very little knowledge of some of the less common varieties of animals that they stock, even though these staff may like to think they are knowledgable. Animals are offered for sale in enclosures that are adequate, even though not ideal as permanent housing, and which serve their purpose for dispalying the animals for sale. These shops are normally large or chain pet stores who employ staff "off the street" and "train them up".

3. The ones who stock only the animals of which the staff have full knowledge of they husbandry needs. Even though some housing may not be practicable in a shop environment, every effort is made to keep the animal as happy and free from stress as possible. These sort of shops are normally run by enthusiasts and people with a passion for the animals they sell.

I think [email protected] are a number two. I am not saying they are particularly bad but they are very patronising in their advice and assume none of their customers have any experience or, indeed, can be trusted to keep the animals correctly. OK, so this is no bad thing, in theory, if the staff knew what they were talking about (and some do) and if the customer, to whom they are giving their "advice", is new to keeping that particular animal. However, it is this patronising attitude that puts off enthusiasts or experienced keepers from purchasing from them and, maybe, that is exactly what they want... only the people who do not know any better, through their doors.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

MCEE said:


> In my experience, there are three types of pet shop;
> 
> 1. The ones that stock every kind of animal in the hope of gaining maximum profit with very little knowledge of the husbandry requirements of the animals they stock. The animals are quite often seen for sale in unsuitable enclosures. These shops are few and far between these days but are normally run by people who think it was a good idea at the time and have no interest other than the financial turnover of their business.
> 
> ...



I have never been happier to be third.... :2thumb:

xxxxx


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've worked for Pets At Home(over ten years since I left now though) as well as some smaller pet stores specialising in fish and reptiles and it's easy to understand why so many stores get bad press but at the same time I'm sure many customers don't know how hard it is to run and make a success of a pet store. 

First of all the running costs are huge, many smaller stores struggle to break even at times or worse run at a loss, this is also why many stores lack qualified, knowledgable staff, and why many employ teenagers part-time, it's simply the only way they can function and they can't afford to pay the kind of salaries that will attract more experienced or qualified staff. 
This is also why stores who sell Reptiles also have a keep to the basics attitude, stocking mainly Beardies, Leo's, Cresties, Water-Dragons etc, this is to ensure a quick turn-over of live-stock, it's senseless to have exotic species sitting in tanks for months costing money in feeding, sure it may get people looking but if their not buying its not going to help business. 

[email protected] in many ways have the right idea, apart from a few select stores up and down the UK which hold specialist stock they are aiming primarily at the beginners market or/and the casual pet keeper, they make their money off all the dry goods they sell, I don't think they're really that bothered that a few more advanced hobbyists give them criticism, they will still remain very profitable.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I think in general most pet shop knocking threads are started by little sperms who have no experience of life,business or anything else for that matter.People who have been keeping reptiles for five minutes have taken everything that they read on here as gospel then get their nickers in a twist if shops don't do it the way they have read it.
Mystipical was bob on with her assertion that people think pet shops should be keeping their animals in gold plated habitats.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

mstypical said:


> I see some rather debateable stuff in pet shops, just last week I questioned the reptile section in my local about their hatchling corns, and whether they were established feeders, seriously i've never seen a baby corn so small, must have been just 4-5g, and I told the guy so too.
> 
> However, I do feel that most of the problems arise from people expecting pet shops to keep all of their 'stock', in a manner as we would (hopefully) do at home; house animals singly, nice big 4ft enclosures, shed skin or dead insects removed within 5 minutes etc etc etc. In reality, shops just cannot do this, as long as they do their best in terms of welfare, we should remember that animals are not in a pet shop a long time in the grand scheme of things, and most decent shops 'rotate' the animals between the 'display' vivs in the store and alternatives elsewhere, be it in the cellar, a room at the back, or something, to give them some quiet.
> 
> Shops cannot be expected to treat all animals like long-term pets... and no, I do not work for one : victory:



I have to disagree on that one as a former shop owner myself.

Shops should be leading by example and livestock should be kept in the conditions they should be kept in. Its not only in the best interest of the animal, its in the best interest of the shop's business also.

A shop that has healthy well kept animals that are pretty much in full breeding condition on sale is the one that will get the verbal recommendations from its customers. They are the one that will be mentioned on forums as 'the place to visit' when someone is looking around while on holiday. They will get the customers support which in turn will be spread by word of mouth as them having good clean shops.

our policy in the shop was that we would never sell a fish to someone who we did not quiz first. A goldfish was to be kept in a tank with a filter, we would not sell goldfish bowls. We refused to sell fish to people who we knew had just bought a tank from us until we had tested their water. Our customers were all offered free water testing, free emergency home visits in emergencies on filters etc, as well as free boarding if their tanks crashed and we could not get it up and running enough for the fish to be safe. We'd also board fish free for our long term customers and even offered free home checks if they were away for a few days if they were in the immediate area to us. If they were moving locally to a new home, we would move the tank for them either to the new home on the same day, or to our shop for tank storage and boarding until new house was ready for it. We'd reset their filter on the tank with their own fish in also so their filter was kept alive.

Every new customer was offered free classes on water chemisty control while we were open, others could pay for individual training on more advanced chemistry if they wished, that took place after the shop was closed so it was at a time people were not normally at work.

To us they were as much our pets in that shop as they would be others pets at home and were treated as such. 

Each tank was checked at least once every half hour to mae sure there was no problems, entire system was cleaned and given a water change daily, that was over 200 individual tanks and not a centralised system, no cross contamination of tanks if there was a problem (except once, blasted european airborne virus that shut us down for nearly 2 weeks while we cleared it out the system)


My point is this, if we expect the trade to keep animals in less than ideal conditions they will, there is no excuse for it though. If they are in too small a viv with others they should not be with, then the shop is overstocking for the sake of profit over quality of care. 


Do the job right and word of mouth will more than drive you through on a business, there is no price you can pay that beats word of mouth advertising. Flip side to that is also that bad word of mouth can and will cripple a business.

Look after your stock and your customers equally and your customers will look after you.

More importantly, never be afraid to admit your wrong or don't know if someone comes along who does know. Look it up, research it and get back to them asap


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

nicnet said:


> I have to disagree on that one as a former shop owner myself.
> 
> Shops should be leading by example and livestock should be kept in the conditions they should be kept in. Its not only in the best interest of the animal, its in the best interest of the shop's business also.
> 
> ...


Admirable sentiment, and I don't know how long ago you had the shop, but as a former self-employed person myself I know a few things as well. People will, in general, go where it is cheapest, especially the past few years or so. They don't want a lecture to buy a fish (i'm not saying it's the wrong thing to do, just that customers aren't interested). If I think of my local pet shops now (3 of), if they re-arranged their premises so that each animal was housed as it should be permanently, in someone's home, they wouldn't be able to display half as many animals, obviously affecting trade.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

mstypical said:


> Admirable sentiment, and I don't know how long ago you had the shop, but as a former self-employed person myself I know a few things as well. People will, in general, go where it is cheapest, especially the past few years or so. They don't want a lecture to buy a fish (i'm not saying it's the wrong thing to do, just that customers aren't interested). If I think of my local pet shops now (3 of), if they re-arranged their premises so that each animal was housed as it should be permanently, in someone's home, they wouldn't be able to display half as many animals, obviously affecting trade.



How long ago. we closed up shop just 4 or so years ago now due to my health. We had a thriving business with a lot of custom from as far away as London to Glasgow. People would travel to pick up their fish and we had a very good reputation in the trade.

We never lectured people, there are ways and means of quizzing people about what they have and what they know and make it sound like general conversation. 

If people have to cram in their animals to display them, then they are housing too many animals and they are not displaying them at all, they are simply putting them in a cage that is not suitable.

I spent years as self employed both in England and in Africa and one thing always stands true, lead by example and your customers will appreciate the extra effort and their word of mouth advertising will carry your business far.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

nicnet said:


> How long ago. we closed up shop just 4 or so years ago now due to my health. We had a thriving business with a lot of custom from as far away as London to Glasgow. People would travel to pick up their fish and we had a very good reputation in the trade.
> 
> We never lectured people, there are ways and means of quizzing people about what they have and what they know and make it sound like general conversation.
> 
> ...


I never disagreed with you, I said it's no longer what people want, financial times and all that. How many times have [email protected] been slated for all the questioning before allowing you to buy one fish? I can see i'm going to get nowhere, your first sentence is dripping in hostility, you have obviously taken what I said in a manner other than it was intended. I stand by what I said; pet shops don't, and shouldn't be expected to, house the animals as if we would at home. As long as the animals basic needs are being met, then in the interim until they are purchased I don't see the harm. Rather that than pushing prices even further through the roof. There has to a 'happy medium' IMO.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

mstypical said:


> I never disagreed with you, I said it's no longer what people want, financial times and all that. How many times have [email protected] been slated for all the questioning before allowing you to buy one fish?* I can see i'm going to get nowhere, your first sentence is dripping in hostility,* you have obviously taken what I said in a manner other than it was intended. I stand by what I said; pet shops don't, and shouldn't be expected to, house the animals as if we would at home. As long as the animals basic needs are being met, then in the interim until they are purchased I don't see the harm. Rather that than pushing prices even further through the roof. There has to a 'happy medium' IMO.



What!? You take a discussion and accuse me of being hostile and taking what you said 'in a manner other than it was intended? seriously?

Believe me when I say IF I was being hostile you'd know it. Might want to go back and re-read what I said.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

nicnet said:


> What!? You take a discussion and accuse me of being hostile and taking what you said 'in a manner other than it was intended? seriously?
> 
> Believe me when I say IF I was being hostile you'd know it. Might want to go back and re-read what I said.


I think we're done, you think you're right, and I think times have changed. 

For the perusal of anyone interested, there was a guy on here a few days ago who was sadly having to close his pet shop, after not many months of trading. When asked why doesn't he try and sell online in order to survive, he said he didn't want to sell online as the whole reason for him opening a shop was to have the banter with the customers, have a brew with the regulars, etc. Unfortunately, this doesn't pay the bills, and *had* he ran an online shop alongside his physical premises, he probably wouldn't have to have closed, as online sales may have subsidised the shop. Markets are changing rapidly and things are easily sourced cheaper and cheaper, and people are often forced to shop around for a better deal. There's no customer loyalty any more. Shops have to try and survive however they can, and I hope they do, otherwise competition is gradually eliminated and prices are pushed up. If that means three cornsnakes to a tank instead of one for a few weeks, to keep prices competitive and the shop in business, I don't mind.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 16, 2011)

MCEE said:


> In my experience, there are three types of pet shop;
> 
> 1. The ones that stock every kind of animal in the hope of gaining maximum profit with very little knowledge of the husbandry requirements of the animals they stock. The animals are quite often seen for sale in unsuitable enclosures. These shops are few and far between these days but are normally run by people who think it was a good idea at the time and have no interest other than the financial turnover of their business.
> 
> ...


See this is not true down here their is a pet shop that stocks a very wide variety of reptile's and amphibian's, the staff are very knowledgeable always happy to help and their vivariums are spotless not one dead insect or leaving's in any vivarium's all the animals are healthy and alert everything has it's place in the shop and they even have seperate rooms for the lizard's and snake's.


----------



## chris1978 (Nov 19, 2008)

As someone who has worked for [email protected], smaller independent stores and other smaller chains I can offer some insight on to this topic. 

It's worth mentioning as well that I worked within a pet store that sold fish, reptiles and furries that eventually had to close its doors due to not being financially viable for the owner. 

Stating that all animals should be displayed in enclosures and environments that you would expect the owner to provide longterm is simply not practical. For one this is not the best way to display the animals as the customer needs to be able to see them as clearly as possible, secondly this is not the best way to maximise the space available, shops do need to fill enclosures with as many species as they can. Also providing home style set-ups for each species is probably too costly for many stores who have to look to provide as many enclosures as possible on a budget. 

Animals can live in environments on a short-term basis that are perhaps not as large, comfortable or fully catered for all their needs that they should be longterm. As long as the animals are healthy that is all I look for when viewing them in a shop. To be honest the type of enclosure they are in is pretty redundant to me unless of course it's completely unsuitable causing undue stress to the animal. 

Offering long one to one consultations with customers and putting the needs of the animals above everything else is all very nice but it's not going to help maximise profits. Pet stores are notoriously hard to make a success, especially in the current climate.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

chris1978 said:


> As someone who has worked for [email protected], smaller independent stores and other smaller chains I can offer some insight on to this topic.
> 
> It's worth mentioning as well that I worked within a pet store that sold fish, reptiles and furries that eventually had to close its doors due to not being financially viable for the owner.
> 
> ...


:no1:

What I said, thank you! Someone else with business sense!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pet shops sell products... they aren't a church or mecca for animal keepers...


they are a resource... 


is your local grocery store a place for good nutrition?

grocery stores sell chips and donuts... sodas...

pet shops sell what people want....

pet shops do the best they can... they are a business...

i ran a couple of shops...


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

HABU said:


> pet shops sell products... they aren't a church or mecca for animal keepers...
> 
> 
> they are a resource...
> ...



A bit of a silly analogy, if you do not mind me saying.
Both grocery shops and pet shops do, indeed, sell things but that is where the similarity ends. Nobody cares what happens to the chips and doughnuts once they leave the grocery shop. However, there is an enormous responsibility, by both the shop keeper and customer, to ensure that merchandise purchased from the pet shop recieves the utmost care to ensure that it will live a long, healthy and happy life. This live merchandise absolutely relies upon it and by working together the vendor and customer should be able to ensure this happens.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MCEE said:


> A bit of a silly analogy, if you do not mind me saying.
> Both grocery shops and pet shops do, indeed, sell things but that is where the similarity ends. Nobody cares what happens to the chips and doughnuts once they leave the grocery shop. However, there is an enormous responsibility, by both the shop keeper and customer, to ensure that merchandise purchased from the pet shop recieves the utmost care to ensure that it will live a long, healthy and happy life. This live merchandise absolutely relies upon it and by working together the vendor and customer should be able to ensure this happens.


really?

that is what goes on in your world?


you've worked in shops of course... you've felt that incumbent responsibility that you claim?

wow!... look around... visit every shop and ask them how that awesome responsibility is doing today...


there cannot be any crap shops if what you state is true...

"there is an enormous responsibility, by both the shop keeper and customer, to ensure that merchandise purchased from the pet shop recieves the utmost care to ensure that it will live a long, healthy and happy life."

really?

that's how it plays out in the real world?


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

HABU said:


> really?
> 
> that is what goes on in your world?
> 
> ...


I think you need to re read my post. I said petshops and their customers have a responsibility. This does not necessarily lead to the fact that they actually act upon this responsibility. At the same time grocery shops and their customers do NOT have any responsibility towards the "wellbeing" of goods sold after they leave the shop and so it does not really matter what happens to these goods.

Your post suggested that petshops should NOT have any responsibility to ensure that the animals they sell on will be correctly looked after, whereas they DO, indeed, have this responsibility. Whether this is by giving the correct advice to new animal owners or selling to an experienced hobbyist, it is still the reponsibility of the vendor to ensure the animal is going to the correct home.
You are correct to suggest that vendors do not act on this responsibility but the responsibility is there none the less.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MCEE said:


> I think you need to re read my post. I said petshops and their customers have a responsibility. This does not necessarily lead to the fact that they actually act upon this responsibility. At the same time grocery shops and their customers do NOT have any responsibility towards the "wellbeing" of goods sold after they leave the shop and so it does not really matter what happens to these goods.
> 
> Your post suggested that petshops should NOT have any responsibility to ensure that the animals they sell on will be correctly looked after, whereas they DO, indeed, have this responsibility. Whether this is by giving the correct advice to new animal owners or selling to an experienced hobbyist, it is still the reponsibility of the vendor to ensure the animal is going to the correct home.
> You are correct to suggest that vendors do not act on this responsibility but the responsibility is there none the less.


humans tend not to be responsible...

why have armies and navies if we are so predisposition to be responsible...

the only thing lamer than a crap pet shop are the legions of crap buyers who spend their money at such shops...


people want experts and perfection from pet shops...

how much do you pay an expert?


pet shops are vendors... not schools...

take your car in for some repairs and do you demand that they teach you auto mechanics?


does the baker show you how to bake pies?


but a pet shop sells bearded dragons and customers require them to teach them all about caring for the things...

does the car dealer also teach you how to drive?

no... he just sells cars...


----------



## MCEE (Aug 8, 2011)

HABU said:


> humans tend not to be responsible...
> 
> why have armies and navies if we are so predisposition to be responsible...
> 
> ...


But we are talking about animals, not cars or doughnuts or pies but LIVE animals. You either have no sense of what the difference is between live animals and pies or you really have lost all sense of the context of my post.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MCEE said:


> But we are talking about animals, not cars or doughnuts or pies but LIVE animals. You either have no sense of what the difference is between live animals and pies or you really have lost all sense of the context of my post.


animals....

a pet shop sells livestock... a pet shop owner wants to make payroll...

show me a non-profit pet shop...

dog food... tropical fish, hamster cages and food going out the door is what keeps a pet shop in business...

changing that receipt paper on the cash register once or twice a day makes the owner happy...

it's one of the most difficult and unrewarding businesses there is...


brutal in fact...

i'm just saying, pet owners should not be so quick to judge a local shop....

if someone wants a shop to be better, then the best thing they could do is apply for a job there... get beat down... work your tail end off for pennies..

i promise their original notions will change... once they're in the trenches...

it's a very hard way to make living... i tend to cut shops some slack.: victory:


----------

